
Is America going to hell? - tomh
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/201001/american-decline
======
hga
I stopped reading when he used the "cute" sexual slur against the Tea Party
types, but I'd pose his question differently: " _Is Blue State America going
to hell?_ "

While some of his examples were nationwide, many if not most were limited to
the Blue State model of high taxes and low benefits (unless you are a part of
the government). Add to that the fact that population density seems to limit
useful personal rail travel to the Blue States (NE Corridor and California)
... well, enough said.

------
wensing
Instapaper-friendly version:
<http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/print/201001/american-decline>

------
tman
Our diversity will save us.

(No, not really.)

